# Drug Dealer's Parrot Seized But He Ain't Snitching



## Southernbella. (Apr 25, 2019)

What? 

A parrot that authorities say was trained to alert drug dealers to the presence of police has been apprehended.

Brazilian news reports spotted by _The Guardian_ Wednesday detailed the parrot's seizing, which went down amid the Northern Brazil raid of a property where a couple was accused of selling crack. *The parrot has not been named in reports but is said by regional police to have been trained by the suspects to shout about cops' looming presence in the Vila Irmã Dulce community.*

*"So far [the parrot] hasn't made a sound … completely silent," a local reporter said of the bird, who's said to be "super obedient."*

According to a separate report from _The Washington Post_, *the phrase the parrot is alleged to have been taught to shout translates to "Mama, police!"* The parrot was initially taken to the Teresina Police Department before later being transferred to the care of an area zoo. The couple, described as a "man and teenage girl," were arrested. The suspects' legal rep, meanwhile, has disputed police's allegations regarding the parrot.

https://www.complex.com/life/2019/0...AoAGRs2_cdAYxTf06hE1MFXkwgcp9WjaINgUA2-nf9RQQ


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Apr 25, 2019)

LOL this is a good idea though


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 25, 2019)

Well they can’t interrogate the parrot.


----------



## firecracker (Apr 25, 2019)

That is funny. LOL


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 25, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Well they can’t interrogate the parrot.



Right, I'm trying to figure out what they hope to get out of basically arresting the bird.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Apr 25, 2019)

Honestly, the interrogation process was unsuccessfully because it didn't involve crackers in exchange for information.


----------



## cocosweet (Apr 26, 2019)

Polly ain’t no snitch.


----------



## Misseyl (Apr 26, 2019)

LOL, who said parrot talks too much, not according to this.


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 27, 2019)

cocosweet said:


> Polly ain’t no snitch.



Free my ninja Polly.


----------



## Laela (Apr 27, 2019)

True dat.. 



cocosweet said:


> Polly ain’t no snitch.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 27, 2019)

Why they release this story if Polly ain't talking? Is this a diversion because Polly is snitching and they want to keep her safe? Is this an alert that they have Polly so the dealers will come after and try to take Polly out so she "stays" quiet.

I need answers.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 29, 2019)

This is almost as good as that bird cussing out the firemen who came to rescue him from the top of a building!


----------



## Laela (May 3, 2019)

Sooo...does the parrot have legal representation too or no? Will he be released?


----------

